# October Morels?



## masonrymaster

Have a friend who lives in henry, she found several morels in her yard on Oct. 16, 2012. No Joke. Headin out in a few minutes to give a look!


----------



## shroomit

Wish that was true


----------



## quigsby

Not saying its impossible, but not very likely.


----------



## scott c

There are a number of stinkhorns being found in Ohio right now like last year and the year before being mistaken for morels and they are found typically in yards, my .02.


----------



## tekhipee

Found in my yard yesterday. Nasty things - Madison County, IL


----------



## crusty

Hey everyone!

Today I was at my brother's house and he told me of some mushrooms that came up several weeks ago where the morels were abundant in April. I went to have a look, and amazingly, we found 20 or 30 dried and nasty looking mushrooms near an old poplar stump, and they are almost certainly morels. This was 15 miles or so east of Wichita KS. No camera today, so I'll get pictures tomorrow and post them. I've never heard of morels in the fall, so I was curious if anyone else had collected any this time of year.


----------



## crusty

Well, I feel kinda dumb : )

Turns out they were old stinkhorns, not morels. We found a few fresh ones, and they did stink!
I guess I'll have to wait for April! : )


----------

